# Home Made Lathe Projects



## rake60 (Oct 7, 2007)

I happened across this site that has a few old magazine scans with 
plans for making lathe accessories.  Lathe Projects
I like the milling attachment myself.  

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 7, 2007)

Great site, now all I need is 48hours in a day to make everything I want.
I liked the taper turning attachment and the large pipe centres, definitely ones for the 'to do' list.

John


----------

